# If you use iPhone's Siri, you MUST read this...



## Ooh-Rah (Feb 27, 2014)

Driving home today from a long business trip, used Siri and said: "schedule lunch with Todd at 1:30pm today"

5 minutes later I got an e-mail from Todd confirming our lunch.  Funny...I never intentionally sent him an email!  Seri took it upon itself to literally send him note to the e-mail I have for him, inviting him to the event.

Well hell...no big deal, but really?  As some of you know, I am going through an interview process right now.  Could make things interesting if I told Siri "schedule me to call "my boss" at 2pm on Wednesday about two-week notice"  Siri would flipping send him an email with that freeking title!!!

Maybe there is a different way to schedule events on calendar with Siri to avoid that, but wouldn’t you think it would give you the option to “invite” the person ?

Damn


----------



## Muppet (Feb 27, 2014)

That's what happens when you suckle the teet of Apple! DROID FOREVER!

F.M.


----------



## Blizzard (Feb 27, 2014)

Funny. 

Honestly, Siri is pure shit...almost completely useless search functionality.  I could probably count on one hand, with fingers to spare, the number of actual useful results it returned.  I quit trying to use it.  Google's voice search is so vastly superior that it's hardly comparable.


----------



## MOTOMETO (Feb 27, 2014)

Droid sucks balls


----------



## Muppet (Feb 27, 2014)

MOTOMETO said:


> Droid sucks balls



BITE YOUR TONGUE MARINE!

F.M.


----------



## MOTOMETO (Feb 27, 2014)

Firemedic said:


> BITE YOUR TONGUE Marine!
> 
> F.M.



I started out with iPhone, switched to Droid for a little while and regretted it. Now I'm back to iPhone and it does have its issues but not as bad as the Droid. Really, every smart phone I've had so far has pissed me off at one point or another. The one Droid I had I ran it over with my car and applied a sledgehammer to it.


----------



## Muppet (Feb 27, 2014)

MOTOMETO said:


> I started out with iPhone, switched to Droid for a little while and regretted it. Now I'm back to iPhone and it does have its issues but not as bad as the Droid. Really, every smart phone I've had so far has pissed me off at one point or another. The one Droid I had I ran it over with my car and applied a sledgehammer to it.



Haters gonna hate bro!

F.M.


----------



## AWP (Feb 27, 2014)

When I first bought an iPhone, the 4s, I asked Siri "Who is Steve Jobs." She didn't understand. Well, my drawl can be problematic...so okay. I repeated it. This went on for a day or two. Finally she brought up links to his Wikipedia page.

Nicely done, Siri....


----------



## Chopstick (Feb 27, 2014)

Freefalling said:


> When I first bought an iPhone, the 4s, I asked Siri "Who is Steve Jobs." She didn't understand. Well, my drawl can be problematic...so okay. I repeated it. This went on for a day or two. Finally she brought up links to his Wikipedia page.
> 
> Nicely done, Siri....


You dont have a drawl IMHO.


----------



## MOTOMETO (Feb 27, 2014)

I guess I'm the only one who had an unpleasant experience with Droid. Damn thing had a mind of its own. It would turn off and call people on its own. It always froze and the touch screen was unresponsive half the time.


----------



## Muppet (Feb 27, 2014)

MOTOMETO said:


> I guess I'm the only one who had an unpleasant experience with Droid. Damn thing had a mind of its own. It would turn off and call people on its own. It always froze and the touch screen was unresponsive half the time.



To be honest bro. My Galaxy Nexus is my first smart phone. I had a flip / slide until a year ago. Right after I lost Kim, my phone died. I went to work and my partner, a girl for the night said "Hey! Lets upgrade you since you are living 10 years ago in regards to phones". I got this thing and besides 1 time, freezing up and having to reset it, I love it. Now. My pop and a bunch of friends suckle the teet of Apple and most like it. Most friends of mine upgrade every year. I won't do all that...

F.M.


----------



## medicchick (Feb 27, 2014)

MOTOMETO said:


> I guess I'm the only one who had an unpleasant experience with Droid. Damn thing had a mind of its own. It would turn off and call people on its own. It always froze and the touch screen was unresponsive half the time.


That's not Android as an OS, that's a crap phone.


----------



## racing_kitty (Feb 27, 2014)

MOTOMETO said:


> I guess I'm the only one who had an unpleasant experience with Droid. Damn thing had a mind of its own. It would turn off and call people on its own. It always froze and the touch screen was unresponsive half the time.



Many of my friends on the Android side of the argument have had excellent experiences with their phones.  Some of them are talented enough to take the time and root it themselves, others just let it ride as-is and do their thing with it.  I'm one of the few that bitches about device performance, but that's because the HTC Vivid is a garbage phone from a garbage brand.  I've had two HTC models (one I chose, the other came as a theft replacement since the original HTC I had was no longer offered), and I'm never making that same mistake.


----------



## MOTOMETO (Feb 27, 2014)

I don't know if the Droid X was OS or not, but calling it a crap phone is an understatement . The turds at Verizon made it sound like it was an exceptional phone.


----------



## Crusader74 (Feb 27, 2014)




----------



## medicchick (Feb 27, 2014)

MOTOMETO said:


> I don't know if the Droid X was OS or not, but calling it a crap phone is an understatement . The turds at Verizon made it sound like it was an exceptional phone.


Droid X is the phone model, Android is the OS and the versions have food/sweets/candy names as they are updated (I think KitKat is the latest).  Not defending the phone (never used that model) but sometimes you just get a lemon.  I know (and worked with) plenty who have all sorts of problems with their iPhones, from dropped calls to factory resetting themselves.  That was the phones problem, not the OS.


----------



## MOTOMETO (Feb 27, 2014)

racing_kitty said:


> I'm one of the few that bitches about device performance, but that's because the HTC Vivid is a garbage phone from a garbage brand.  I've had two HTC models (one I chose, the other came as a theft replacement since the original HTC I had was no longer offered), and I'm never making that same mistake.



That's why, IMO, iPhone is the safest way to go.


----------



## medicchick (Feb 27, 2014)

MOTOMETO said:


> That's why, IMO, iPhone is the safest way to go.


Honestly, people either love or hate either OS, there generally is no middle ground.  I say to each their own, use what works for you.


----------



## racing_kitty (Feb 27, 2014)

MOTOMETO said:


> That's why, IMO, iPhone is the safest way to go.



There are other Android brands besides HTC.  My take on your opinion is that it's a lot like my brother saying he'll never have sex with another red head just because he fucked up and married one that was completely psycho and needs to be chopped up and fed to the sharks and alligators as a public service to all of humanity.

Personally, I'm still doing research to figure out if I am better served by staying with Droid or switching to Apple.


----------



## 0699 (Feb 27, 2014)

When I retire, I'm putting two rounds through my BB and walking away, never to hold another cell device.


----------



## Kheenbish (Feb 27, 2014)

I had a buddy ask Siri, "Places to bury a body?" No shit she listed dumps, alleys, landfills , and all sorts of areas. I found it funny, then thought, " Who the fuck thought to add that to the programming ?"


----------



## Muppet (Feb 27, 2014)

The voice on Siri turns me on....:wall:

F.M.


----------



## policemedic (Feb 27, 2014)

Did someone say tits?


----------



## racing_kitty (Feb 27, 2014)

policemedic said:


> Did someone say tits?


 
(.)(.) Otherwise, keep dreaming.


----------



## digrar (Feb 27, 2014)

Liking my nexus 5, had a Samsung Galaxy S2 prior to this one and it had it's moments but was generally pretty good. On the upside I've dropped both repeatedly and have never had a cracked screen.


----------



## Brill (Oct 13, 2014)

Pashtuns have iPhones now?

http://money.cnn.com/2014/10/13/technology/security/fbi-apple/index.html?hpt=hp_t2


----------



## fox1371 (Oct 13, 2014)

@lindy I know you're joking...but they do haha.  

I stick with iPhones, because I know what I can do with phones that use the Android and Blackberry OS from my laptop...I would need to jailbreak an iPhone to do the same.  The Android market is filled with Malware.  They just came out with a huge story about flashlight apps sending private data to China, Russia, and India.  The apps were all easily acceptable for android, yet not for Apple.  Do some research about installing spyware onto an android device vs an iPhone and you'll see.  Plenty of companies offering different programs that operated quietly in the background of androids and blackberries that will send you all phone logs, text messages, browsing history...everything.  All in the name of ensuring your children are being safe on their phones.  And of course, nobody would use these programs for any sort of criminal activity.  There are safety protocols that you can put in place if you do use an android phone, but the average person just doesn't know how to set it all up.


----------



## Blizzard (Oct 13, 2014)

fox1371 said:


> @lindy I know you're joking...but they do haha.
> 
> I stick with iPhones, because I know what I can do with phones that use the Android and Blackberry OS from my laptop...I would need to jailbreak an iPhone to do the same.  The Android market is filled with Malware.  They just came out with a huge story about flashlight apps sending private data to China, Russia, and India.  The apps were all easily acceptable for android, yet not for Apple.  Do some research about installing spyware onto an android device vs an iPhone and you'll see.  Plenty of companies offering different programs that operated quietly in the background of androids and blackberries that will send you all phone logs, text messages, browsing history...everything.  All in the name of ensuring your children are being safe on their phones.  And of course, nobody would use these programs for any sort of criminal activity.  There are safety protocols that you can put in place if you do use an android phone, but the average person just doesn't know how to set it all up.


Apple claims to have a more robust review and security of apps in the Apple Store.  However, knowing someone that has developed and deployed apps into the various app stores internationally, like the "security" of iOS, this claim is believed to be largely overstated.


----------



## fox1371 (Oct 13, 2014)

Blizzard said:


> Apple claims to have a more robust review and security of apps in the Apple Store.  However, knowing someone that has developed and deployed apps into the various app stores internationally, like the "security" of iOS, this claim is believed to be largely overstated.


Yes and no.  They do a quite a bit of review on their apps.  If they didn't, there wouldn't be a market for jailbreaking an iPhone and running software such as Cydia.


----------



## Blizzard (Oct 13, 2014)

fox1371 said:


> Yes and no.  They do a quite a bit of review on their apps.  If they didn't, there wouldn't be a market for jailbreaking an iPhone and running software such as Cydia.


They simply have too much demand for new apps.  There is no way they can vet them the way they claim.  At least Google and Windows stores don't try to mask it.


----------



## Ranger Psych (Oct 14, 2014)

A smartphone is a mini computer.  If you expect any corporation to protect you or your data that you don't have an ongoing contractual business relationship with (hint, just because you bought an iphone or android device, you don't) then you're fucking smoking crack.

Having said that, it's really easy to see what specific things different applications do with an android. Plus, when you buy something on the market/store/whatever you want to call it... it's for ALL your android devices.

So everything I bought for my phone is available on my reader, tablet, other spare phone, and anything android I buy in the future. It's also free to get the developer kit and actually make stuff for it, unlike trying to dev for crapintosh in your pocket.


----------

